
HTTP/3 will no longer use TCP - seshagiric
https://topworldtimes.com/the-internet-is-evolving-http-will-no-longer-use-tcp/
======
iamNumber4
In other news, all network issues with packet loss are going to be fixed.

In other other news http v4 will again use TCP once v3 turns out to have bad
user experience because udp packets are being dropped by poorly configured
networks.

